# 1968 fender badge placement



## Insanity (May 26, 2018)

Hello All, I'm new to the website, I have a 1968 GTO I purchased as a first car (salvage yard, a very long time ago). I have different front fenders and am wanting to re-attached front fender badges. I found the forum for the 1969 emblem, but I believe the mounting holes are spaced differently. i.e. the '69 emblem holes are spaced wider than the '68 badge. Just looking for approx. location. Am I missing something? Please steer me right.
Thank you for your time and consideration. Rick


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Hard measurement to get because there isn't really a good reference point to measure up from. Here is a photo from my fender. Looks like the first hole is about 4 1/8" in from rear edge and the second hole another 4" further. The distance up requires some guesswork. Looks like the rear hole is 5 11/16" from top edge of the body line while the forward hole in another 1/8" higher. The body line appears to allow down some so this hole placement much work once the fender is on the car so the emblem is fairly level. 

Hope this helps.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanity (May 26, 2018)

Thank you so much for your time and effort. Your dedication and the quality of your work tells me you have a stellar car. Hope to see more! _ Thanks again.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Insanity said:


> Thank you so much for your time and effort. Your dedication and the quality of your work tells me you have a stellar car. Hope to see more! _ Thanks again.


Glad to help where I can. I also measured the holes in the decklid so let me know if you need that info. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

